# South Biscayne Bay



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Anybody have any tips or advise on fishing south Biscayne Bay? Not sure what I will encounter I am going to launch at Homestead Bayfront Park and hoping to find some snook or tarpon. It has been at least 20 years since I last was there and I am not sure what has changed or improved. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## johnboy114 (Jan 24, 2008)

All I remember is there are no secret spots, only secrets in the tides. last couple hours of falling tides were the magic time for me for bonefish down there.


----------

